# "barefoot-compatible" liners?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Why barefoot? What benefits do you perceive?


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Why would you ride barefoot??? oke:


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Barefoot is pretty weird.... Look at getting 'snowboard socks' . I thought they were all hype till i got 3 pr for xmas a couple years ago and they really make a difference in comfort and cutting down on sliding around in my boots. I also recommend buying the best boots you can afford: Not a time to scrip on $.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

A lot of hockey players play barefoot inside their skate, they say it helps them feel the ice better. I don't think that'd help as much in a snowboard boot, as they have the same feel, ie: much more padding. I highly doubt anybody has designed a snowboard boot with a barefoot in mind (or a liner for that matter). :shrug:
I'd strongly suggest try out a pair of merino snowboard socks, such as smartwool.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i'm not sure if this helps any but a lot of liners can be heat molded to your foot. not all boots have those kinds of liners though so you'd need to make sure the boots you're looking at have those kinds of liners. but once you mold the liners to your foot you cannot return the boots.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I used to buy snowboard socks & I still have a few pair.

Volcom, Burton & a couple Merino.

Haha the volcom ones have a chic bent over with her thong hangin' out.

The merino ones have like 9 different fabrics in different areas, that wrap around your ankle bones, another for the sole, shin, toes all different.

I think they were like $60 bucks?

Dirty socks never go in my boots, most of the time they're brand new.

Most snowboard socks are to thick for my tight ass boots though.

Nowadays, I buy cheap, super thin dress socks from the dollar store.

They come in a pack of 5 for $2 bucks.



Spending the cost of a lift ticket, on socks.

Hahahaha, not a chance in hell


TT


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

why would you want to ride sockless? Thats just weird and very nasty. Think of all that dead skin and sweat in side your boot combined with bacteria.
get some mid to lightweight socks.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Your feet would end up smelling like donkey dick.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been buying merino wool socks from Costco for about $15/6 pair. Wear them all the time now. A few bundles a year seem to do it for the wife and I...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Stance Compression, Stance Premium, Burton Ultralight, Smartwool Light Cushion, or Injinji Compression. All lightweight socks that won't take up much room and don't cost $60. I use these Nikes the first few days in new boots. And for runs on pavement longer than 10 miles. I also didn't pay $50 a pop for them. Search and you'll find them on sale often for $20 a piece.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*don't forget the 2nd t in tt*

I have a bunch of nice, name brand merino socks, never paid more than $12 a pair, always buy on sale. Mostly smartwool but my actual faves are a couple pairs of Tekos.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Nowadays, I buy cheap, super thin dress socks from the dollar store.
> 
> They come in a pack of 5 for $2 bucks.


Ha, this! I use the thinnest cheapest socks I can find... Anything to reduce compression. Wearing orthotics in boots doesn't leave me with much space.


----------

